# Not trying to start anythng but...



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I am in need of an excellent single stage machine to supplement my big Ariens.
What's the best new or used single stage snowblower out there. While I know single stage units are generally on the small side I have a lot of area to clear so size matters. 
Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what ever your pocket book allows you.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> what ever your pocket book allows you.


Thanks I think.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

or get what ever kind you want they only do one thing anyway.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> or get what ever kind you want they only do one thing anyway.


if that were the case this forum wouldn't be of much value.
Anybody else, someone with a thoughtful opinion?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just like the 2 stager's, I would stay away from the MTD family. 

Toro has the most history of making them, in my opinion. 15 years ago I had a Toro S200. Good little machine. 

This past spring I picked up an Ariens Path Pro, and so far so good with that one. JRHAWK9 did a video of his Path Pro.

Superedge88 posted a video of his Honda SS, and that did a good job as well. 

I would say if you stick with any of these 3 you will be ok.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

liftoff1967 said:


> Just like the 2 stager's, I would stay away from the MTD family.
> 
> Toro has the most history of making them, in my opinion. 15 years ago I had a Toro S200. Good little machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I saw the impressive video that Superedge88 posted and checked out the literature on the Toro but I hadn't heard anything about the Path Pro. 
Are the newer machines built as well as some of the older machines or is new the way to go? Are any of the new machines 2 cycle?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree- bigger single Toro.. or Honda I never owed a single Honda but see they have good following. I'd go 5hp+ if was me (but then I'm 'strange' so..) I had a single Ariens and to be honest was glad to get rid of it. It was ok but other two mentioned bit better in my opinion. No real experience with any except Ariens. Others I just did tune-ups on.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I've never had/used a new single-stage paddle machines however I have an OOOOOLD single stage sears (3.5hp* 4-stroke *20") that thinks it's a 2-stage. It's self propelled by a chain-driven axle... as opposed to the paddles pulling it along. 

It actually throws pretty well. During big storms, you have to stay on top it...10" seems to be the limit. 

cool little machine and VERY maneuverable. The only downside is that parts can be tough to come by.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

pfn said:


> Thanks, I saw the impressive video that Superedge88 posted and checked out the literature on the Toro but I hadn't heard anything about the Path Pro.
> Are the newer machines built as well as some of the older machines or is new the way to go? Are any of the new machines 2 cycle?


I don't have any knowledge, or experience, on the older Ariens SS. I don't see alot of them on my local CL (not sure of that is a good sign or not) The Path Pro's are 4 cycle, which was one of the main draws for me. I'm not a big fan of mixing oil/gas.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

liftoff1967 said:


> I don't have any knowledge, or experience, on the older Ariens SS. I don't see alot of them on my local CL (not sure of that is a good sign or not) The Path Pro's are 4 cycle, which was one of the main draws for me. I'm not a big fan of mixing oil/gas.


I generally have gas/oil mixed for other pieces of equipment so that's not a factor for me. I do like the power you can get out of a 2 cycle but I know most folks are moving away from them.

I did like the idea of wheel driven machine like Classiccat described as I have a fairly steep drive but I don't think there is anything like that being made.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I was just looking at the Simplicity 1222EE. It has a 250cc B&S engine. Anybody know anything about the machines?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My top 3 single stage recommendations.
1). Honda HS621 6HP with 21" cut. 4 cycle machine with Honda GX160 Commercial Engine. This machine is a beast and will handle dry or wet snow with ease up to about 10". Very durable, dependable, nimble machine. Be advised OEM replacement parts such as augers or carb can be very expensive.

2). Toro 3650. 6.5HP with 20" cut. Toro R-trek engine. This machine is a torque monster given the strong two cycle engine. Also has a very nice crank set-up for the discharge chute. Great machine.

3). Toro 721R. Very similar performance to the Toro 3650 but with a 4 cycle engine. Hand crank discharge chute has been replaced with toro quick chute


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

You know what I think. 
I haven't seen another single stage blower do what the Honda HS621 can do, I will keep an open mind though. Any videos of Toro or Ariens single stage units throwing like this and near this volume?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought my ccr2450E ( 5hp ) new in 2000. you name the snow and its blown it. it saw commercial duty from 2002 until 2007. I got a ccr3650E to leave at mom's house, it is rated at 6.5hp but I don't see it throwing snow any farther than my 2450. I would be happy with either machine. last winter I was out blowing about nine inches of snow with my 521E when the drive belt broke, I didn't feel like hauling the 826 out to finish so I grabbed the 2450E to do the last two houses I keep clear of snow


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

superedge88 said:


> You know what I think.
> I haven't seen another single stage blower do what the Honda HS621 can do, I will keep an open mind though. Any videos of Toro or Ariens single stage units throwing like this and near this volume?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rBQ3aqucyM


some days my 2450 throws just as good other days not so good. as you know it just depends on the density of the snow


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a Honda HS621 and agree with the other comments on it. Caveat is they are older and like any machine need care. I was actually looking for a Toro 3650 when I found my Honda. Guy selling it had no idea what it was and it was given to him by his FIL moving to Florida
No experience at all with the Ariens SS, so can't comment. I like the fuel shut off on the Honda and use it to shut down the engine when used. You probably can find a better deal on a Toro 3650, at least around here. Honda's spend only hours on CL locally. I am still looking for a 3650 too. Neighbor has one and it's a strong blower. Edge still to the Honda and I don't care brand name. If MTD puts out one that blows farther and starts easier, I'll get that one.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

superedge88 said:


> You know what I think.
> I haven't seen another single stage blower do what the Honda HS621 can do, I will keep an open mind though. Any videos of Toro or Ariens single stage units throwing like this and near this volume?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rBQ3aqucyM


Yeh. I've had four different Toro blowers and they'll do this. Both Honda and Toro are fine machines. MyToro power clear was a really nice blower. Never thought about making a vid.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Yeh. I've had four different Toro blowers and they'll do this. Both Honda and Toro are fine machines. MyToro power clear was a really nice blower. Never thought about making a vid.


I'd like to know more about what engines Toro is putting in their single stage blowers. Have they been the same for years? Are they commercial duty? Where are they made? Being from Minnesota I'd be up for giving Toro a shot if they aren't living on an old reputation (so many brands do this)


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you considered a small 2 stage. You can get a 20" or a 22" two stage that is not too big and easier to move around.

I just see the single stage as very limited. I know they are fine for light snow and can get into tight areas.

Just throwing it out for you to think about.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Have you considered a small 2 stage. You can get a 20" or a 22" two stage that is not too big and easier to move around.
> 
> I just see the single stage as very limited. I know they are fine for light snow and can get into tight areas.
> 
> Just throwing it out for you to think about.


I don't have eod snow to deal with so my 2450 is just as capable as my 521


----------



## noplugs4me (Jan 28, 2014)

pfn said:


> I was just looking at the Simplicity 1222EE. It has a 250cc B&S engine. Anybody know anything about the machines?



I just bought it's little cousin the Snapper 922EXD. It has a 205cc motor. I went in to buy a Toro 721 with a 212cc motor, but I saw this one and to get all this had on a Toro it was 200 more. Plus this one has metal teeth to compliment the paddles. Has a really nice gearshift style lever to turn the chute left or right up close where you can reach it. I run Ferris big mowers and a snapper 21" mower so I like the B & S Company. With all that said, I live in Indianapolis, IN and we haven't had any snow to move this year. So it is sitting in the garage next to my Murray 8/24 13 year old blower that I picked up last year.

When it comes to equipment like this, I always go with a outdoor power shop that I like close to my house. I don't want to run all over town looking for parts, or ordering them online, when I can be out making money and getting the job done. Plus I like the fact that the guys know me when I walk into the shop to get PM parts and what not. -Jason


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Have you considered a small 2 stage. You can get a 20" or a 22" two stage that is not too big and easier to move around.
> 
> I just see the single stage as very limited. I know they are fine for light snow and can get into tight areas.
> 
> Just throwing it out for you to think about.


I have a big (too big unfortunately) 2 stage. Being in Annapolis we generally get small amounts of wet snow, 1 to 2 inches, but on rare occasions we can get over 2 feet. That said my 2 stage is often useless during the small wet events. I am looking for a singe stage to handle that.
How do the single stage machines handle hills? I have a pretty big on to clear.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Because of the small lawn mower style wheels on most single stage snow blowers, the machine can get a little squirrelly on tight ice packed snow, still very manageable to control. I don't have any experience with single stage use on steep driveways, so I can't really comment in more detail. I would say depending on the steepness of the driveway, I would likely push the single stage down the driveway to clear a section, then pull it back up through the cleared section, and repeat the process. Pushing a single stage unit up a snow covered section (regardless of make or brand) while clearing the driveway would not be fun. To make matters a little more difficult, you also have to "slightly tilt" a single stage until forward will pushing so the auger paddles make contact with the ground. Again, I have no experience with single stage use on an incline, however it would seem to me to make the most sense to always clear snow Top-To-Bottom with a single stage on an incline (depending on the steepness). And then pulling the machine back up to start the next pass. Just my $0.02 Very interested to hearing others who use single stages on incline driveways. Having said all that, the single stage unit is perfect for snowfalls 10" or less especially when there's very little EOD to contend with.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

My youngest does a couple driveways during the winter that are quite slanted. He's adopted a pattern of going side to side after running one strip up the middle. He originally started doing this with the Toro Powerlite we have simply because it couldn't clear the snow from middle to side without the last few runs being double blown snow. Wind direction and type of snow have more affect than the slant often times. He's 13 now and big enough to handle the 2 stage, but prefers doing his driveways with the SS and then we do all the EOD's after the plow with the 2 stage. Our street is private and plowed by a contractor so EOD's aren't as bad as municipal plows probably. His biggest challenge is doing sidewalks of neighbors that have their drive privately plowed. The two opening edges of the sidewalks after being plowed are quite compacted. The SS can do it with some work, but I feel it's less wear and tear on the machine to run the 2 stage for the heavy stuff.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jtclays said:


> My youngest does a couple driveways during the winter that are quite slanted. He's adopted a pattern of going side to side after running one strip up the middle. He originally started doing this with the Toro Powerlite we have simply because it couldn't clear the snow from middle to side without the last few runs being double blown snow. Wind direction and type of snow have more affect than the slant often times. He's 13 now and big enough to handle the 2 stage, but prefers doing his driveways with the SS and then we do all the EOD's after the plow with the 2 stage. Our street is private and plowed by a contractor so EOD's aren't as bad as municipal plows probably. His biggest challenge is doing sidewalks of neighbors that have their drive privately plowed. The two opening edges of the sidewalks after being plowed are quite compacted. The SS can do it with some work, but I feel it's less wear and tear on the machine to run the 2 stage for the heavy stuff.


I do the same as your son on driveways that are too wide for the 2450 to through to the other side otherwise I make a path down one side of the driveway then blow snow across to the other side


----------

